# OZ PR holder travelling to NZ without applying any seperate visa



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Can anyone confirm if a Australian PR holder can travel to NZ without getting any separate visa?

As the Benefits of PR, I could see the following two points were given in wikipedia.

The right to travel to New Zealand without applying for a New Zealand visa. (This right is granted by the New Zealand government.)

Unrestricted rights to live, work and study in New Zealand. (This right is granted by the New Zealand government.)

So just wanted to confirm if anyone had availed this right earlier?

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Got the answer from NZ Immigration website.

*Vistor Visa*

People who do not need a visa

Australian citizens and people who hold a current Australian permanent residence visa or a current Australian resident return visa do not need a New Zealand visitor visa to enter New Zealand.

*Work Temporarily in NZ*

You do not need a work visa to work in New Zealand if you are:
a New Zealand citizen or you hold a New Zealand residence visa, or
an Australian citizen, or the holder of a current Australian permanent residence visa including a current Australian resident return visa

Cheers.


----------



## HeyAU (Dec 10, 2010)

*Personal experience travelling to NZ on AU PR*

Hi maddy OZ

Great you got your answer. Just wanted to share my personal experience as we share a similar scenario. I travelled to OZ last month to validate PR visa then headed to NZ for a week . Had no issues at the Akl airport . They straight away stamped an unlimited stay residence visa for NZ . I then came back tO OZ where I stayed for a few days before coming back to Dubai where I work. I had confirmed about the rule before I travelled with both the airline and NZ consulate in Dubai.

Regards


----------



## gmehta3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, I am not sure if this thread is still active.

I have just received an Australian PR and a subsequent job offer from NZ.

As per the documentation I suppose I only need to enter Australia to activate my PR before I can travel to NZ to obtain a resident visa, which will be made available on arrival.

Any inputs on the same would be really appreciated.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, that is correct. As long as you have validated your grant and PR visa in Australia, you can live and work in New Zealand as a resident for as long as your Australian PR and Return Visa is valid. 

You can apply to be a New Zealand PR if you stay continuously in New Zealand for 2 years on an Australian PR. 

I am quoting my post on another thread. I may be able to secure a job in New Zealand after going through two rounds of interview and I am thinking of using my Australian PR status to live and work in New Zealand. I have submitted my application to DIAC (Australia) and is pending a case officer whereas for New Zealand, I have not submitted my application after receiving ITA and my ITA lapse on 23 March 2013 (soon). 

Quote:"After checking Immigration New Zealand website, applying for PR in both Australia and New Zealand may not be necessary. 

Since New Zealand's PR application process takes much longer than Australia's, I will go for Australia PR only. Even if I secure a job in New Zealand, I can move to New Zealand as a resident (using Australia PR) and stay for 2 continuous years in New Zealand and be eligible for permanent residency in New Zealand.

Quote from Immigration New Zealand's website:
<Can Australians get a New Zealand Permanent Resident Visa?


Australian citizens and permanent residents may qualify for a Permanent Resident Visa (PRV) provided they have held a Resident Visa continuously for more than 24 months, and have met the PRV criteria.

However, Resident Visas held by Australians expire upon exit from New Zealand, so travelling in and out of New zealand can affect the requirement that the Resident Visa must be held for two years continuously.

If an Australian citizen or permanent resident is in New Zealand on a Resident visa and wishes apply for a permanent resident visa in the future, they should make an application for a Variation of Travel Conditions (VOTC) if they wish to travel in the meantime.> Unquote.

http://www.dol.govt.nz/immigration/k...base/item/5323 
" Unquote



gmehta3 said:


> Hi, I am not sure if this thread is still active.
> 
> I have just received an Australian PR and a subsequent job offer from NZ.
> 
> ...


----------



## gmehta3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Civicblade, thanks a lot for your reply.

I assume the Australian Immigration will not be stamping my passport of anything? The PR gets activated in the internal systems only?


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Yes, that is correct. As long as you have validated your grant and PR visa in Australia, you can live and work in New Zealand as a resident for as long as your Australian PR and Return Visa is valid.
> 
> You can apply to be a New Zealand PR if you stay continuously in New Zealand for 2 years on an Australian PR.
> 
> ...


Hi civicblade,

That is a very informative reply!

So, my understanding is that, once we have the Aus PR and enter NZ by receiving unlimited Resident Visa (upon arrival) and can continue to work.

But, once we travel out of New Zealand for a visit to any other country, then our Resident Visa stands cancelled and upon subsequent arrival to New Zealand, we need to again get a unlimited Resident Visa at the Immi office at Airport. Which in actuality, affects the condition of continuous 24 months Resident Visa for applying NZ PR.

Am I correct in my above understanding?

BR,
Uday


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi civicblade,
> 
> That is a very informative reply!
> 
> ...


Yes I think you are absoluetly correct in your understanding. However, what I need to know is that when we are residing in NZ on resident visa (which is issued on the basis of our Aus PR), can we apply for NZ PRV before completing the 2 years residence requirement or not??? 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

roposh said:


> Yes I think you are absoluetly correct in your understanding. However, what I need to know is that when we are residing in NZ on resident visa (which is issued on the basis of our Aus PR), can we apply for NZ PRV before completing the 2 years residence requirement or not??? regards, Roposh


No because you need to have held the resident visa for 24 consecutive months before you can qualify for PR.


----------

